# Snapped Tension Rod Drifting



## doriftoboy (Jun 18, 2004)

Alright. My car is PURE stock and i wanted to have fun. Drifting in the night. Everything going out right. No cops, no cars empty. Drifitng all night then i chose to try a turn then go home. So i tried the turn, then i ran straight into the curb. i was so close to hitting th fire hydrant. first crash i ever had. good thing its just a snapped tension rod and a bent front left control arm. 
Getting Battle Version tension rods soon but my control arm is bent a tiny bit that i cant take off the bolt . i was wondering what does it take to take off the control arm and if i need any special tools to do it. Or another alternate is just to buy a new control arm. Does any one know any places that sells them and how much are they??

Any info on these?????


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

similar thing happened to me except it was rain/ice. anywhos, the lower control arm is easy to remove, you will need a 17 19 and 22 mm socket and wrench to completely remove it from all other parts. the hardest thing is taking the spindle off of the ball joint. gl


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah, there are going to be a lot fo people messing up their cars in the next few years. It will make my car rarer. Also, people who drift generally are ricers so it will get rid of the riced out 240's. Kills 2 birds with one stone. :cheers: :fluffy: 

Anyway, if you hit a curb, you better check to see if you didin't bent your frame. If you did....say BYE BYE to your 240.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Please stay on topic kids....


----------



## doriftoboy (Jun 18, 2004)

thanks for the info..... do i need any special greece for the control arm?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

greece? 








You don't need anything special, just the run of the mill grease.


----------



## doriftoboy (Jun 18, 2004)

Does anyone know where i can get front lower control arm from?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7939621361&category=33583&sspagename=WDVW
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7939621097&category=33583&sspagename=WDVW
ebay pwns you.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Hah...maybe you should try an empty parking lot first...


----------



## doriftoboy (Jun 18, 2004)

it was an empty parking lot and it was raining.

anyways im stuck. i dont know how to take off the control arm from the joint.
does anyone have any information of this??


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

spare parts are your friend...
When you have 1 or more spares of everything you are on the way to automotive happyness ( or owning a parts warehouse... )

resist the urge to drift on rainy days  that's when you practice traction control.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Man...drifting when its wet is the best time...Doesn't kill your tires and its not so loud, less likely to attract the authorities...


----------

